# Flounder Report



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Good times with a great group of buddies last night. The conditions on a scale from 1-10 were about a 5. The wind was no joke, with winds from the SE about 20-25mph. The strong SE winds all day had the water level a tad bit higher, finding a ton of clear water up on the flats. We had to find some new grounds to fish that I haven't been to in a long while. We were primarily looking for areas that blocked the wind. 

The gigging action was pretty slow early on and the water level was dropping fast. We had to hit five different places to find a limit. We ended the night with a 15 flounder limit and 4 sheepshead. 

As the weather warms up we should be in for a good gigging season. As long as the wind isn't stirring up the waters, I've had decent luck. 

How's everyone else doing? The flounder gigging thread hasn't been too lively!!


----------



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

How deep were they? I have not been able to find them...


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Most were 2-3 ft deep. Had the wind of been better I'm sure we would have had them up shallower.


----------



## FlounderHunter (May 29, 2018)

That's a great night. I've only been a few times since moving to Mobile and have been lucky to get 2-3 when we've gone, but we haven't done much other than walking. 2-3' deep in our area is tough. Was that in Mobile or Pensacola? Not looking for your spots, just curious if it was this way or not.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the report, I haven't been out yet this year, but going to try soon.


----------

